# MN DNR Conservation Volunteer article



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

FYI:

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/volunteer/index.html

A good article about catfishin the Red up in the Grand Forks area.

The only surprise to me is they didn't find anyway to link global warming and it's affects on catfish into the article.


----------

